# What size pony for a 9 yr old child please?



## VLHIEASTON (20 December 2012)

Hi guy's....thinking of loaning a pony for my 9 year old child, but can't remember what size pony would be best as been out the loop for many years.. I'm looking for a quiet first pony.  We have seen one that is 12.1hh..what do you guy's reckon to that size please? It's just to loan...
Thanks all.


----------



## *hic* (20 December 2012)

Depends how big the child is, how round the pony is, child's ability and confidence level . . .


----------



## vikkiandmonica (20 December 2012)

There are a lot of different factors, however when I was 10 (bearing in mind I was quite a short child) I got a fairly full up, forward going 13.2hh. She also wasn't slight, and had a decent amount of bone, and when I first got her my legs barely made it past her saddle! However I was a competent, brave child who loved whizzing about on her, and could deal with/laugh off all her quirks. 

It really depends on the pony and the child.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 December 2012)

My friends daughter has a 14h pony his a new forest type 19 years old, she had several smaller ponies before him but they were too sharp and she really lost her confidence, he did belong to a friend of theres and they nearly ruled him out because of his size, anyway she went to try him and they just clicked she said he made her feel safe and they have not looked back, they do ridden showing and do really well.

He is really well schooled though and is the perfect pony for a young child never spooks or gets strong, I love riding him he can really perform if you know what buttons to press and they are very glad they went to see him as they very nearly didnt,


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 December 2012)

*hic* said:



			Depends how big the child is, how round the pony is, child's ability and confidence level . . .
		
Click to expand...

above information would be helpful  At 9 my daughter was still riding  her chunky 11.2hh pony, her younger cousin who is 9 is taller and heavier than my daughter now (just turned 12) and there is no way i'd put her on the fine 11.3hh pony we have which daughter can still ride .


----------



## debsg (20 December 2012)

My first pony was 12.2hh, I was ten. but quite small and very skinny. Pony was Dartmoor x. Very difficult to say............. would need to know how tall the child is, how much they weigh and the breeding/stamp of the pony.


----------



## charlimouse (20 December 2012)

Completely depends on the child. 1 girl I teach was bought a 14.3hh as a 9yo, but she is very tall. The horse was a little big to start with, but now as an 11yo it won't be long until the horse is outgrown! On the other hand I teach a 16 year old who has only just moved up to a 14.2hh. When I first started teaching her at 12 she was on a 12hh pony, who was perfect for her size wise at the time.


----------



## VLHIEASTON (20 December 2012)

Ok...child is 6 stone and 4ft 3''.  The pony is a medium weight, not fine and not heavy build, but pony is on the 'fat' side. Not sure of it's breeding..


----------



## Littlelegs (20 December 2012)

Ditto hic, plus depends on ponies temperament/ type. When she's 9, my daughter will still be riding her fine 11.1, my full up 14.2, & a friends 12.2 sec b. I know some 9yr olds who would be too big even to sit on the 11.1, & others who'd not even look leggy for another 2yrs. Plus how long you plan to loan for. And what child wants to do, many classes for that age are 12.2 & under.


----------



## VLHIEASTON (20 December 2012)

I'm looking for a pony which I can teach my child to ride on, as I resent paying a riding school when I can teach him myself. I have two 16.3 hh horses already, and had horses for 30 years, but I'm a bit clueless when it comes to ponies!


----------



## quirky (20 December 2012)

Going on the child's weight and height, I'd suggest a heavier build native.


----------



## Daytona (20 December 2012)

When I was 9 I moved from a 12.2hh welsh to a 15.1hh BBWB, but I guess I was most likely on the tall side for that age, I can't remember exactly my height.  I'd say it depends on temperament, my 12.2hh was a crazy little monkey who thought nothing of bolting off, but the 15.1hh was a imported well schooled dressage mare , much easier to handle even though a lot larger.  Defo down to the horses temperament and child's ability I think.


----------



## Jericho (20 December 2012)

My fairly small 9 yr old is riding a 13.2hh very steady native type. I wouldn't go any bigger ideally I would choose something upto a hand smaller (as she finds it tricky getting saddle / rugs on)


----------



## VLHIEASTON (20 December 2012)

I think we could get a year, maybe 18 months, before child becomes too tall or heavy, depends I guess!....How long is a peice of string...!


----------



## L&M (20 December 2012)

My 10 yr old has a 13.2hh welsh part bred - he is slightly too big for my son but hope he will last him a couple of years.

Temperament is more important than height imo....


----------



## VLHIEASTON (21 December 2012)

Any more thoughts guy's?


----------



## Ibblebibble (21 December 2012)

i would be looking for a 13/13.2hh  been there done it type pony, your problem will be that everyone wants the same! does child go to a riding school?,if so it  might be worth asking there if they know of anything suitable.


----------



## Dumbo (21 December 2012)

Worth a look but likely to be outgrown very quickly. I got a 13.3hh when i was 10 which was a perfect size. A small 9yo boy at my yard has outgrown his 12.2 so is now looking for a 13.2hh, but as others have said, it completely depends on the child and pony!


----------



## Littlelegs (21 December 2012)

I'd go for smallest 12.2 & a chunky native, biggest ideally 13.2, however an absolute star of a lighter built 14hh could be fine too. However bigger ponies will make it difficult to do classes even for fun at local shows. My 7yr old needs age 9 trousers for length, age 8 tops to give you a rough idea of size, she's tall but thin. My full up 14.2, with no withers who takes up my leg well, her heels are just below saddle flaps, & she rides long too. Pony is 23 & a star, otherwise she'd be too small to ride her at all regardless of ability. And if pony wasn't such a star, I also think its a long way to fall. Her friends chunk of a 12hh heinz 57 native type, she'd probably look fine on still in 4/5 yrs. Another friend has a 14hh super fine pony, & she'll look silly on it height wise long before the chunky 12hh. Bear in mind its temperament more than anything. Putting a bridle or headcollar on a 13.2 that lowers its head is fine, one that's well mannered but doesn't drop its head to the floor will be difficult. However if its to learn to ride, whatever size you get will be outgrown ability wise in a year or two, unless you find a gem that does lr, fr & second pony activities too.


----------



## LA&Murph (21 December 2012)

Wow kids have got so tall these days!  At 11 I was training up a 10.2hh shetland and still riding the shetland at my riding school.  I learnt to ride on a fat 12.2hh Welsh (I was 9 when I started), because of her barrell size, I did struggle to get my feet below the saddle!

At 15 I started riding Murphy at 13.3hh and I still have him, Ike who I ride is 14.3hh

I'm 5ft 4 now, not sure of my height at the time.


----------



## Star_Chaser (21 December 2012)

my 3 year old was riding a 12.2hh native and that was fine but he's got long legs and now at riding school same height pony is nearly out grown I'd opt for a min of 13.2hh so you have a little growth room but its temperament thats more important than the height.


----------



## Clodagh (21 December 2012)

Whatever size you get go for the very, very best you can afford. I know that sounds silly advice but at Pony Club you see all these children on horrible, naughty, nappy, bucking ponies and you know their parents hunt twice a week and keep a stable of fabulous hunters and you think...why!?
(Not at all saying that is you, but thats my pennies worth!)


----------



## Suzie G (21 December 2012)

Clodagh said:



			Whatever size you get go for the very, very best you can afford. I know that sounds silly advice but at Pony Club you see all these children on horrible, naughty, nappy, bucking ponies and you know their parents hunt twice a week and keep a stable of fabulous hunters and you think...why!?
(Not at all saying that is you, but thats my pennies worth!)
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with the above statement. My daughter had a 12 2 Welshie when she was 8 and he was a bit strong but not naughty and you could see that he would be good to progress her riding. Now she's 10 and just got a full up 13 2 connie (although she could still jump in tiny tots with a 12 2 she is just far too tall) and he is a great size for her. 

We're hoping he will last her 3 years but it will depend on how fast her legs grow!


----------



## harlequinwalk (21 December 2012)

I was 11 and very tall for my age when i got my first pony who i kept for two years. She was 12.3hh. When i was 13 i got a 13.2, though to be honest I always looked slightly too big for him. Hope you find what you're looking for!!


----------



## kellybee (21 December 2012)

I had a shetland, then when I outgrew him aged 8/9 I moved onto a 12hh but he was fine as they come so not long after I fell in love with him he had to be replaced.

It's a different case for everyone and I'm no exception. Personally I'd also be reluctant to buy my kids a pony I know they'll outgrow in a short timeframe but it would also need to be safe and a confidence giver. As was mentioned before there are a lot of PC ponies out there with awful habits these days and I'd rather a safe, broad native with nice manners than a well bred brat of a pony. The perfect one isn't easy to find, hey?

I was devastated when my 12hh was sold and I made my parents swear if they wanted me to keep riding I'd need a pony I could stick with. Alas, I am an emotional sap, and I'd have happily given up at that point if they'd put me on a 13hh but I was lucky and found a nippy but safe 14hh that I still ride 19 yrs later.


----------



## rainer (7 January 2013)

My daughter has just got her first pony,she is 9+pony is 12.2 hh, I do worry about her outgrowing him too soon but as long as she's not too heavy it doesn't matter if her legs are a bit long. You do see a lot of small adults on ponies. Think they will be fine for at least 2 years, he is for her to learn+have fun on  he is a chunky boy as well,hairy and he's only almost 5 so hoping he's got a bit of growing to do  we won't sell him anyway if we can help it when she's too big I'm going to part loan him out xx did you get her a pony?


----------

